
India is quite capable of sending a rocket to Mars and fighting poverty - amazedsaint
http://qz.com/143717/indias-cut-rate-mission-to-mars-doesnt-distract-from-fighting-poverty/
======
kaka189
It is very sad to see some bad journalism around this even from well known
channels. [http://balajiviswanathan.quora.com/Indian-Space-Mission-
Pove...](http://balajiviswanathan.quora.com/Indian-Space-Mission-Poverty-and-
Closet-Racism)

[http://www.economist.com/blogs/economist-
explains/2013/11/ec...](http://www.economist.com/blogs/economist-
explains/2013/11/economist-explains-0)? even suggests "What if the 16,000
scientists and engineers now working on space development were deployed
instead to fix rotten sanitation?"

